# 6.5" or 5.25" midbass for sealed 0.1-0.15cf box?



## NonSenCe (Jun 4, 2011)

Im limited in space. Doors are out of question. Kickpanels also. So in front of the seats, on the floor is the only location I can easily fit a midbass enclosure. 

And even that has to be small&minimal in size, meanind under 5 liters (gross space), thats something like 0.17cuft. Basically smaller size, the better.

So I am looking for a midbass speakers that would be allright in that space. (about 3 liters net or under volume would be ideal, not intruding into legroom almost at all) And it would help if they would be rather shallow design instead of very deep magnet style. A "normal" depth 6.5" will fit, 3" deep easy, 4" do able, anything more than that unlikely. (keeping the venting hole in the rear of the magnet in mind. box needs to be deeper than the speaker, if it has a vent hole in the middle of the magnet like my old focals had)

Dash has 4.75" coaxials at the moment (but those might be changed into 2-3.5" fullranges) but definately not enough for midbass coming out of them. 

8" will not fit as they are too big in diameter, 7" is maybe possible and then there are the 6.5" and 5.25". 

Which speakers do you suggest? 

Are there any? I really would like them to be 6.5" but I doubt that finding a pair that works in such minimal sealed box is difficult, if not impossible.

So thats why I think maybe a 5.25" mid might be better option. As often it is that smaller speaker equals smaller box requirement. 

So would a 5.25" speaker work better in more "optimal" size box, than a 6.5" would in "too small" box?

Will smaller trump the bigger one in this kind of scenario? Or does the "bigger is better" still be able to beat it because increased size still. Will dampened and hindered big speaker still be better than smaller but in more correct sized enclosure.


----------



## DaWiz711 (Sep 1, 2012)

I've been looking to do the same, so leech bump!

Sent from the Satellite Of Love via Gypsy


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 4, 2011)

this seems to be Mission Impossible (que the theme music and running tom cruise).


----------



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

I would go for the 6.5" if you can fit it. Can you get 2 in going front to front? This would be an isobaric configuration and if space is limited can prove to be very helpful. Do a google on "isobaric".


----------



## glastron (Jan 18, 2009)

How about the exodus anarchies? They're supposed to like small sealed enclosures.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

I believe Peerless SLS 6,5" works pretty good out of the box in very small enclosures. This is very good sounding midbass driver and quite cheap as well


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Peerless 830946 6-1/2" Paper Cone Woofer Speaker 4 Ohm 264-1148

There you go, Qtc 0,8 @ 0.1ft³ sealed enclosure. [email protected] Xmax 8.2mm is reached with ~190W input with a 50Hz 2nd order HPF. 

Fsc ([email protected] so it will be far more efficient in that area, estimate a 70-80W/4ohm amp will suffice)


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 4, 2011)

thanks for the replies guys.

hmm.. where to start.. no. dont have lot of money to spend so very expensive sets are out of question. 

exodus anarchy.. only seen few threads here and there. (also not readily available in europe where i am located) i think those are very deep magnet design too. so would make it harder to fit height wise. 

a 8" will not fit. as then i would be kickin into the box or speaker all the time. even with 7" diameter i am stretching it tight. (likely the flange needs to "overlap" the sidewall already on that)

isobarics i have been studying few times already. i think i have seen those ages ago in some sound quality competitions as more exotic looks (more points in install section) and beeing able to make smaller subwoofer enclosure with home subwoofers etc. havent seen that used with other speakers.. only in subs. 

as far as i understand basically isobaric has 2 speakers wired in different phases in front of each other. (most often cone to cone.. one "pushing" one pulling at the same time) isobaric setup somehow halves the needed enclosure. (if the speaker needs 6liters normally, isobarically they only need 3 but also doubles the cost by needing 4 instead of 2 speakers. 

the box is intended to be infront of the seats and i would like to be able to move the seat a bit foward sometimes. (well not me.. but the other people driving it time to time) 

so i dont have enought height /room for two normal depth speakers on top of each other, be it cone to cone or more difficult build type by mounting them on top of each other via somekind of chamber. all in all the speakers need to be very shallow design so i could put them in isobaric type setup. 

i was briefly thinking about finding 4 of 5.25" speakers and set those 2 per side (2 speakers in same box, with same power given as one would, adds about 3db of output in subs so it should do the same in mids too?) but then i realised that finding a 5.25" that works in one liter space is rare too! hahah.


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 4, 2011)

the peerless sls 6.5 has been interesting me.. i think i saw a recent thread here where someone was asking about it as small sealed enclosure as mid woofer too.. but it was never really answered if it really works fine as such.. answers were more like "needs IB or door installation will not work in such small enclosure".

i have seen some seller claiming it to work in 2.2liter enclosure already as "subwoofer". thats why i was thinking i might work well as mid. (as dedicated mid that only plays to 500hz and below i think.) that works with my coaxials.. but if i ever end up building the pods for my 2" peerless fullranges then i think that 500hz is asking alot from them.. some say they will do ok but i have doubts with 2" speaker making it that low.  

what else.. the sls6.5 its magnet depth was one thing i was wondering if i can fit it well. it after all is almost 4inches deep. (does it have a vent in base of the magnet for voice coil cooling too? as that adds more depth needed for the enclosure right there)

one more thing.. the SLS6.5 have been sold out for months basically everywhere in my country that has been selling them before.. some sellers even claimed them to be "out of production".. only selling 8" 10 and 12" versions. 

earlier in this year i was thinking about 2 of them as subwoofer in my setup until i realised that if my old peerless xls10 is "not enough" in small sealed box then two 6.5 likely wont either. (and because they were "sold out" all the time i never got around buying them)


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

NonSenCe said:


> exodus anarchy.. only seen few threads here and there. (also not readily available in europe where i am located) i think those are very deep magnet design too. so would make it harder to fit height wise.


I bought it from the Netherlands. Good driver, amazing output from a 6,5".

There you go 

Exodus Subwoofers

Peerless SLS: 830946 - Peerless SLS 6.5 inch coated paper cone AL shorting ring in magnet system - Europe Audio


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

NonSenCe said:


> the peerless sls 6.5 has been interesting me.. i think i saw a recent thread here where someone was asking about it as small sealed enclosure as mid woofer too.. but it was never really answered if it really works fine as such.. answers were more like "needs IB or door installation will not work in such small enclosure".
> 
> i have seen some seller claiming it to work in 2.2liter enclosure already as "subwoofer". thats why i was thinking i might work well as mid. (as dedicated mid that only plays to 500hz and below i think.) that works with my coaxials.. but if i ever end up building the pods for my 2" peerless fullranges then i think that 500hz is asking alot from them.. some say they will do ok but i have doubts with 2" speaker making it that low.
> 
> ...


I own the Peerless SLS 6,5. Used them in 3lit enclosures I think. Nice output down to 65-70Hz or so. I'm pretty certain they don't have a vent behind the driver.


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 4, 2011)

not to start another thread .. i might as well ask here as this is also a possibility: how big enclosure does Seas Ca18rnx need? i was offered a pair for decent price. i think those needed more than 5liters of space if i recall right. 

and yeah.. i found europe audio also while back. actually when i was looking at dayton rs 180 speakers.. but as those definately need more air space than few liters i have, i kinda need to skip these. no matter how much liked they are here. (i liked the idea they could play up to 2000hz.. making them more versatile speaker than peerless sls which is more sub and mid than midrange capable speaker) 

btw: Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau offered the SLS slightly cheaper.. not sure how much the shippign costs vary though.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

IMO, if you are going for midbass drivers in small sealed enclosures, then look at Partsexpress for drivers with a low Qts pretty much. Yes, the roll off will be high, but power handling & output should be plenty. Coupled with cabin gain you should be alright high-passing around 80-100hz or maybe even lower since you have more air spring than IB in a door. Remember, you're not trying to have them work in the sub bass region so no need to waste power there. All you want is some strong fundamentals. You should be able to find plenty..


----------

